# Electric Uncapping Knives



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

A long bread knife with serrated edge.

I bought a cheap electric one from Amazon, it lasted 30 min, it got too hot and boiled honey, took longer than a bread knife, lack of dexterity when it comes to working uneven comb, it's heavier and you have to mess with a cord, you also can't set it down anywhere.


----------



## timduvall (Apr 11, 2014)

i just use a kitchen fork to scratch open the cappings


----------



## dobeedobeedo (Oct 21, 2014)

I have plastic foundation, so I just scrape all of it off with a big slotted spoon and put in in a big strainer over my bottling tank. I am only a backyard beek, so an extractor isn't necessary for me.


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

The best thing to do is either cut off the combs even with the frames or just to scratch off all of the cappings and leave as much of the comb intact as possible. Keep the frames with the pulled comb stored well over the winter, and next summer when you put the frames back on the hives, the bees start filling them right away, instead of having to take the time to rebuild the comb. They will give you much more honey a lot faster this way. 
You don't need to use anything fancy, but if you do use just a plain knife, I found that it works best if you keep it in hot water between frames.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

For 12 frames, I would definitely stick with a cappings scratcher. But . . . 

4 hives and you will only get 12 frames? That is 3 frames per hive. Why such a small harvest?


----------



## GZB (Jan 29, 2013)

I got one as a gift and was really frustrated with its performance. A simple serrated read knife works better than my electric. So yeah, don't skimp if you decide to get one.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Using a cheap capping knife without a thermostat you can't adjust has to be learned. They are designed for constant use and if you do that. they are fine. I always plunge mine into my already removed cappings and honey while I quickly scratch low spots or place the uncapped frame in the extractor and I unplug it when not using it. 

This is just another of those impossible things that experienced beeks deal with daily. I understand your frustration but you need to learn to use it if you have more than a few supers to extract. I extracted 45 the last two days and I know how far I would have gotten with a serrated bread knife or by melting cappings or scratching them. The best way to remove most problems with uncapping knives is to run eight frames in your supers after the comb is drawn. Whack whack and your done.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

A agree with Flower planter. A slicing knife works great. This is the one that I have It is razor sharp and is flexible. It might be a little pricey, but I have had it for years and it comes in handy around Thanksgiving.

https://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-C..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=TZCMZZ4WVDKHK8F4SM9Q


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

The extractions I've done are either the very large ones at the zoo or the small ones from my hives at home. A hot knife with an adjustable thermostat is very useful for large extractions since it allows you to go quickly through a large number of frames in quick succession. But they are designed for continuous use, are not meant to be put down, and can get too hot and burn the honey. The cord always seems to be in the way and mine kept tripping the GFCI in my kitchen. There is also a bit of a learning curve with them. 

For a smaller harvest like mine at home, I use either a roller or a cold knife. A good, sharp serrated or granton edge knife does a very good job and you can heat it in a pitcher of hot water if you wish. 

Right now, my favorite uncapper for smaller harvests is the roller. It is ridiculously easy to use, but can clog up. The roller also doesn't yield much beeswax and can leave a rather ragged edge on the comb - my bees don't seem to mind it though.


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

I'd suggest the one with the setting screw on the blade near the handle. Can adjust the temp to your desire.

I'd also suggest an on/off switch in the cord feeding the knife. I installed a wall switch(flat rocker switch) in a metal electrical box, some 14 guage electrical cord, and two electrical ends.

If I am not using the knife with it still on, it gets too warm and starts to "burn" the honey.

Knife warms up quickly when switch is turned on. Switch can be turned on with a finger or your foot. 

I usually remove the caps with an uncapping fork and avoid the cappings/honey mixture as I don't have a good way to separate them. I trim the cells and clean the frames with the electric uncapping knife once the frames have been extracted.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I suppose if somebody was handy with electronics, they could build a potentiometer to control the voltage going to an electric knife with no controller. Of course if you aren't good at salvaging parts, it would probably cost more than buying a good knife with a controller built in.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html

Should work, I believe.

Good for 1800W, not sure what a hot knife is rated at?


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Cold-Knife/productinfo/900/


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Bought mine from Maxant with a thermostadt built in. It very quickly and very cleanly removes caps and I like it over a serated knife. I spent $125.00 I believe.


----------



## GerrieRPh (Mar 10, 2015)

Second year keeper - first time extracting. Used our new 6-3 frame extractor with a Speed King hot knife. Pros: fast, works well. Cons: you gotta move fast, or it burns the honey. Must unplug asap between loads. For a few frames, I used a kitchen fork to uncap a partially drawn comb and that worked fairly well. In hind sight, for this small of extractor and with our knife skills, we didn't need the hot knife. 

But since we have it, I love mgoldens suggestion!


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks for bringing up this thread. This year was my first using a electric uncapping hot knife.
My fourth year beekeeping. The past two years was a serrated knife warmed in hot water and capping scratcher.
This year I talked the wife into a electric hot knife and she got me a bargain on Ebay. A unregulated temp control one from China. Hey I liked it much better than previous methods but it was a learning curve. I didn't unplug between frames and it burned residue honey and smoked/stunk up my garage.
Only if I seen this thread two weeks ago! I'll put the on off switch on it and use it again though.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I do believe it is Harley Craig that posted a video of him using an electric kitchen knife. I was impressed. Maybe he'll chime in. I have an electric hot knife made for uncapping. It's okay but I think the kitchen electric knife is just as good or better and won't have burned honey on it....


----------



## Joe Hillmann (Apr 27, 2015)

Could you keep an electric knife from getting too hot by keeping the blade in hot water it isn't in use?


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

If it helps, here's a pic of On/Off switch in supply cord.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> I do believe it is Harley Craig that posted a video of him using an electric kitchen knife. I was impressed. Maybe he'll chime in. I have an electric hot knife made for uncapping. It's okay but I think the kitchen electric knife is just as good or better and won't have burned honey on it....


yip it was me, works great, a little akward in the video because I was holding weird for the camera angle, but I have no intentions to ever use anything different 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V-aEKncBEQ


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/router-speed-control-43060.html
> 
> Should work, I believe.
> 
> Good for 1800W, not sure what a hot knife is rated at?


hey that's my speed controler on my home made extractor 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM1oMJu4a70


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> yip it was me, works great, a little akward in the video because I was holding weird for the camera angle, but I have no intentions to ever use anything different


With the amount of times I stab myself with the capping scratcher or burn myself with the hot knife, I'm not sure I have enough digits to run one of these. 

I think you'd like a hot knife better if you tried one, though, Harley.
Or better yet a chain uncapper or one of those hand crank steam uncappers someone (AstroBee) posted about in the equipment forum a while back.



Harley Craig said:


> hey that's my speed controler on my home made extractor


You've got all sorts of fancy stuff.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> With the amount of times I stab myself with the capping scratcher or burn myself with the hot knife, I'm not sure I have enough digits to run one of these.
> 
> I think you'd like a hot knife better if you tried one, though, Harley.
> Or better yet a chain uncapper or one of those hand crank steam uncappers someone (AstroBee) posted about in the equipment forum a while back.


send me one and I'll give it an honest review on my youtube channel :lpf:


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> send me one and I'll give it an honest review on my youtube channel :lpf:


That almost worked. I just took it out of my Mann Lake cart. :banana:


----------



## sleepy (Nov 23, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> hey that's my speed controler on my home made extractor
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM1oMJu4a70


Sorry for thread necro, doesn't your drill possible add metal chafings into the honey as it spins the shaft?


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

An electric fish filleting knife works well. No need for heat if you have an 8 or 9 frame honey super. Some beeks use a heat gun. OMTCW


----------



## CAP (Feb 4, 2017)

Has anyone used one of the de-capping plan tools listed on Maxant.com. What has been you guys experience?


----------



## DRay (Apr 19, 2015)

Joe Hillmann said:


> Could you keep an electric knife from getting too hot by keeping the blade in hot water it isn't in use?


yes works great like that


----------

